
Launching a PWA in 4 seconds, and 3 lines of code - JamieMariaDEITY
So we created an open source toolkit&#x2F;framework with which yiu can build Progressive Web Apps. It includes a server (nodejs) with graphql and standard connections to f.e. Wordpress and Magento, and a client side with extensions including ready to go shop extension (reactjs, but could be any). To give all developers the great experience of working with a PWA, we made create-falcon-app to launch in just 4 seconds. It will give you the storefront extension, and connect with Magento 2 and  Wordpress headless from our server. We have offline mode, add to homescreen and super super fast experience ready, reaching 100&#x2F;100 chrome lighthouse scores from the start! After trying it out, you can then replace the magento, wordpress with your own backend just by api&#x2F;graphql. Enjoy not only fast User Experience - but more important for us: super fast Developer Experience! (If you like it, please leave a star on Github and join our slack.deity.io to spread the word :) )<p>Get started here&#x2F; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;falcon.deity.io&#x2F;docs&#x2F;getting-started&#x2F;installation
======
JamieMariaDEITY
[https://falcon.deity.io/docs/getting-
started/installation](https://falcon.deity.io/docs/getting-
started/installation)

